# Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer



## Nailuj (10. Juni 2007)

Hi  in unserem Fluss giebt es einen Abschnitt mit sehr schnell Fließenden in sehr Flachen wasser. Zum einen wil ich Wissen mit was ich da am Besten Angle  un wo sprich  vor dem Abschnitt, Hinter dem Abschnitt oder genau darin?


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Hallo,
ich würde über dem schnellen abschnitt einwerfen und dadurch spinnen!
kleine spinner und wobbler müssten dort erfolgreich sein
gestern bei "planet angeln" auf terra nova haben sie gezeigt,dass man mit einer sbirolino-montage auch sehr gut im schnell fliessendem wasser angeln kann,so wurde der sbiro zur pose umgewandelt und hat gut funktionniert.

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Jepp Spinner und Wobbler bis 8cm....
Ansonsten geht noch eine Pose mit Wurm,Köderfisch den du schleifend präsentierst...


----------



## Nailuj (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Danke für die Tipps werd sie am Mittwoch gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Steinadler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

würd dir auch kleine spiner und wobbler empfehlen was bei mir zur zeit richtig abgeht sind mini gufis von 3cm länge die forellen gehen fast nur auf diesen köder


----------



## schaumburg4 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

jo wie auch schon die anderen würde ich dir einen Spinner empfehlen ,..du kannst fast jeden "guten" Kunstköder nehmen er dürfte in so einem Flußabschnitt bloß nicht zu groß sein.


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

und,wie lief es?
mfg Andy


----------



## entspannt (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Was auch immer gut funktioniert ist mit einer leichten Wasserkugel und nem 120cm Vorfach eine Heuschrecke zu präsentieren. Aber bitte kein blei aun das Vorfach. oder wenn nur sehr wenig ,untergehen sollte die heuschrecke schon.


----------



## Janbr (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Moin,

schnell fließender Abschnitt der sehr seicht ist ;+

Das hört sich doch für mich nach ideal für die Fliegenrute. Schöne Trockenfliege dran und ab durch die Rausche treiben lassen. Se einfach :m

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Nailuj (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Ich habe da nur ein Problem und zwar ich kann kein Fliegenfischen und in dem Gewässer ist alles voll mit Steinen und zwar ziehmlich großen also viele Hänger garantiert was soll ich da machen?


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

hallo,
dann nimm ne wasserkugel oder einen sbirolino mit einem 1,5-2m vorfach worauf du dann einen wobbler oder aber auch eine heuschrecke drauf machst.nimm dann sowohl einen schwimmenden sbirolino als auch einen schwimmenden wobbler


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Bei schwimmenden Wobblern.....wenn du den Stein spürst...einfach aufhören zu kurbeln Wobbler trudelt an die Oberfläche und weiter kurbeln Wobbler taucht wieder ab so einfach kommst du an den Steinen vorbei


----------



## Nailuj (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Danke werde Samsatg oder Sontag hingehen und ma testen berichte euch dann wies gelaufen ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Kleine Spinner Größe 2-3 in Kupfer oder Silberfarben

Nimm die für Fließwasser!


----------



## Lukas1990 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

moin moin ich wollt mal fragen was ich am besten für Forellen in stillen Gewässer nehmen soll??


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Entweder einen 3er Meps in Kupfer oder Silber für Stillwasser oder halt die normale Posenmontage mit Binenmade


----------



## Lukas1990 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Okay werde ich mal ausprobieren!
Danke!!|wavey:


----------



## Steinadler (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

nimm kleine spinner größe 0-2 wobei 1 zur zeit am besten läuft falls an dem see oft mit spinner gefischt wird nimm kleine wobbler bis 6cm was auch immer einen versuch wert ist sind mini-blinker zb abutoby in 7g oder crocodile blinker in 4g oder ein mozzi blinker falls die truttas tief stehn kannste auch nen devon-spinner nehmen gufis setz ich für forellen nur in fließenden gewässern ein zb in gumpen oder schnellfließenden bereichen im stillwasser vertrau ich denen nicht so


----------



## Lukas1990 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Forellen im Flachen Schnellfließenden Gewässer*

Okay danke


----------

